# impression en miroir



## marcslj (1 Novembre 2011)

bonjour,
depuis quelques jours mes impressions se font à l'envers comme dans 1 miroir.
j'étais sous snow leopard puis sous lion: meme problème
j'ai un imac et l'imprimante est epson stylus photo 1290

merci pour votre aide


----------



## r e m y (1 Novembre 2011)

Generalement c'est une option d'impression (pour imprimer des transferts pour T Shirt par exemple)

Regarde dans tes options d'impression si tu n'as pas ce genre de case (selon les marques d'imprimante, ce n'est pas forcément au même endroit)


----------



## marcslj (1 Novembre 2011)

merci c'était ça


----------

